# hopefully last FBAR question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Okay I could sign on my wifes account for 2 months so I would have to add that to my FBAR. What I would like to know is dwhen I list the amount thats in the account do I take the amount from the time I was on till I took myself off or do I take the highest amount in her account the whole year.Its better for me if I can only list the highest amount when I had athe authority to sign.

Hope it makes sense.

Thanks for the help.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you only had signature authority for a limited period of time then you should only report information relevant to that period of time.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

I would report the max balance as unknown for the reason that once you were no longer on the account you no longer had the means to find out the maximum balance.


----------

